# Leather v. Rubber Sole Dress Shoes



## psykon99 (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, honest question, why leather soles over rubber when it comes to dress shoes? There are some nice lookin' shoes out there, that are of decent quality, that have rubber soles. So what's the deal with leather soles? Why is it so much better?


----------



## adrian07 (Aug 3, 2007)

A very good question indeed. Allow me to bring it up from the grave!


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I think what adrian44 was trying to say is that this has been discussed in the past on a frequent basis. Here is a thread I pulled up from several months ago:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66846&highlight=leather+rubber


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64469
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66846


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Leather soles are cooler on hot pavement.

Rubber is less slippery.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't think there is such a thing as a rubber soled dress shoe.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

Just me waxing it on but if manufacturers dye rubber to a natural beige color, it might fool some people. That being the case, these could all be in the mind.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

gng8 said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a rubber soled dress shoe.


I like to think that a rubber sole makes it a casual shoe. But I have thought about what kind of shoe to wear with a suit when the weather is bad, and I have come to the conclusion that a rubber sole is best for the situation. And some companies make descrete rubber soles that aren't noticably rubber when the shoes are planted on the ground. But to wear a rubber sole with a suit it would have to be more than a light rain and wet footpath. But apart from this practical purpose, the rubber soled dress shoe does not exist. It's kind of like there isn't such a thing as a dress shirt with a pocket or a pinstriped sport coat.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

For quality shoes I must prefer leather soles. However, I also have rubber soles for days when bad weather is likely.


----------



## ChriO (Feb 23, 2006)

The Gaziano & Girling catalogue is interesting when it comes to the choice of soles. On page 21 they sum it up in a short paragraph:


> Gaziano & Girling offer their clients a choice of soles - from traditional leather to durable rubber, affording extra grip for both city and country walking.


The page sports the five different kinds of soles they offer - one leather and four different kinds of rubber soles.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Rubber soled shoes are fine for casual, business casual, and for some business events with a jacket (like working a convention floor where you will be on your feet all day). I like and own rubber soled shoes by Allen Edmonds and have by Alden as well. I do not wear them with a suit, usually not with a sport coat either. They are just more casual in appearance.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Tingley rubbers provide great protection to your shoes in wet weather.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

"Tingley rubbers" Hummmm....


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

gng8 said:


> "Tingley rubbers" Hummmm....


You have a dirty mind:devil:


----------



## AlaskaTrad (May 25, 2006)

Let's just say that if you are buying shoes at a place that smells more like a tire shop than a tannery, you might be a R_____k:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Rubber sole dress shoes are a necessary evil, specially during the rainy, and in most of you guys' case- during the winter months.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

a 'formal gentleman' should be attired from head to toe in precious natural materials and dead animals.

a big lump of plastic on the trotters just wont do!


----------



## adrian07 (Aug 3, 2007)

Interesting stuff on G&G site. I see that they -like EG- do not offer those classy commando soles  

Can someone tell me why some Dainite soles are marked with the shoe maker's name (eg. C&J), while others are just marked "Dainite" (eg. Edward Green)?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

i actually like some rubber soled shoes. there are some elegant dress shoes that come in a rubber sole , some in a LUGGED-rubber sole. 
if i go rubber, i want to go all out and get the Lugged rubber sole to emphasize the rubber sole.
it does add sort of a 'manly' character if worn with business dress down (not a suit) but with rolled up sleeves on a dress shirt, tie taken off, been in the trenches on a PROJECt, with a rubber sole shoes commando off and you look authoritative.
it does not look too authoritative when you trample on plastic pieces, loose CAT5 cable, and metal screws in a workplace with dainty ,elegant leather sole shoes. 

that is for daintier times. hard times at manly work requires Lugged sole dress shoes. be a man.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

I only buy my dress shoes in leather soles and wear them even in wet weather. For casual dress, including business casual, I will go rubber if it fits the outfit.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm surprised that, this time around, no one has mentioned the state-in-between-leather-and-rubber, the Topy sole. I have one pair, black AE Chesters, with a Topy overlay, usually reserved for wet weather. I got the shoes from Ebay with the Topys already attached, and I must admit that I try to keep the bottom of those soles out of sight, if possible. Although the Topys serve a specific function, they do upset my aesthetic sense in some way, so best others don't see them.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Brian13 said:


> hard times at manly work requires Lugged sole dress shoes. be a man.


I should think that "hard times at manly work" would require rugged work boots in preference to "lugged-sole dress shoes." I actually do have some lugged-sole dress shoes, purchased before my tastes became more defined and refined. A hiking-boot sole on a dress-shoe upper just seems like a strange hybrid--sort of like a centaur or a satyr! I would make an exception for shallow lugs as on my A-E Dellwoods, and I don't have any problem with discreet rubber soles (e.g., the A-E VIP) when worn with an odd jacket and tie, and I don't even consider them too heinous an offense when worn with a suit if the upper is sufficiently dressy.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> there are some elegant dress shoes that come in a rubber sole , some in a LUGGED-rubber sole.


I have to assume you're putting us on. Lugged-rubber sole dress shoes is a logical contradictions. Of course, for those who wear Rolex Subs with suits, the lug soles fit right in.


----------

